# Neighborhood in turmoil



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

To haunt or not to haunt?

My neighborhood is really in a heightened state of hate. Neighbors get into verbal altercations threatening violence. Lots of vandalism as well. We have a community pool and a playground. Both have been heavily damaged by someone. Trying to decide if I should take the year off. I don't want to risk having many of my props damaged. Does anyone else's neighborhood like this? I know the whole country is divided on everything.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow - sorry to hear. I don't know that I can offer much advice. It does seem like things are becoming a lot more polarized, but luckily, not to that extreme here... yet! 

Seems like if people are bent on damaging kids playgrounds and public pools, then who knows what they would do to your personal yard display. Conversely, seems sad that you'd need to take a year off from doing things you enjoy because of a few neighborhood asshats. 

Don't know if there is any possibility to alter the display some? I typically do eve lights on the house and a display in the front window leading up to the big day, but only put out the 'yard props' on the day of Halloween, then drag them back inside after the TOTs are done. This makes things 'relatively' vandal proof - unless someone climbs up to my roof or throws a brick through the front window. Though admittedly, my display is a 'drop in the bucket' compared to some... and with a grand total of <10 TOTs over the past two 'covid' years...I often consider how much of it I want to do each year!


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

It's against the law to shoot off fireworks in our city. This past weekend some were doing it anyway and I read in a nearby subdivision someone pulled a gun on another person for shooting fireworks. It's a crazy time for sure.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We don’t have the issues you describe in our neighborhood, but like corey, we put out the bulk of our display on the day of Halloween itself. It’s a bit tiring, but we’ve done it that way for years so we would hopefully never have to worry about damage to or loss of props due to either humans or Mother Nature We also feel as if our display is like an ambassador of good will, reminding people of what it was like to be a kid looking forward to the annual ToT rituals.


----------



## xredge (Aug 21, 2014)

Hard decision, to many crazies out there right now, just destroying stuff. I know on a local page some Karen was going off about calling Police if anybody what so ever lit off fireworks on the undesignated hours, it was funny at first reading it then got old wit hall the posts especially her.


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Yeah, it got pretty heated online between the fireworks and non-fireworks folks here.


----------



## Allen_Haunts (Jul 26, 2021)

I am sorry you all are having such a time in your neighborhoods. People just need to lighten up. We are very lucky down hear in the suburbs of New Orleans. The city is crazy but out here, everyone is still cool about it all. As for fireworks, they are illegal here as well but everyone, and I mean everyone, sets them off on the 4th and New Year's. They are being set off on every street in the city. The displays are amazing, and no one complains or gets arrested. Everyone enjoys them. As for Halloween, we have never seen vandalism on anyone's displays in the 20 years we've lived here. We will keep our fingers crossed.

I hope it gets better for you, stay safe....


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Now that IS one thing that is the same here.... fireworks. The short story is that the city council was somewhat considering a ban, but getting a lot of blowback. Then about 10-15 years ago a large apartment complex was under construction...all studded in / finish framed, but no sheetrock, etc. Suddenly on the 2nd or 3rd of July that year "WHOOSH!" it caught fire and burned like what it was... a big pile of match sticks baking in the summer sun. You can imagine all those 2x4's but no sheetrock / firestop or anything to help slow the flames. Literally burned to the ground and just a pile of ashes left.

The rumor came out as 'fireworks' and within a few weeks fireworks were banned. Though it was later determined a plumber was 'sweating' or soldering copper water pipes with a torch and some smouldering wood finally lit off.

Fast forward to the present... who shoots off the most illegal fireworks in the neighborhood?!!? ... well, my neighbors of course! The same ones who have a stack of cardboard signs out for most of the year in support of all the wacky decisions the city council is pushing. But on the 4th it's "Laws for the and not for me!"

(My other favorite is that they had a sign out..."Support Proposition XYZ"...what ever it was. But the initiative was to start fining people if they didn't clear their sidewalks of snow within 24 hours of a storm. Of course being elderly, they never get out to clean theirs, so then I feel guilty and end up running the snow blower up and down half the block to hit most of the elderly on our section of the block. ...and of course, the neighbors rarely mow their yard either, so the snow blower is chewing through weeds and underbrush that has laid over the sidewalk from earlier in the year.)

Ugh...I could go on, but will stop here!!


----------



## chocolatemice (Jul 30, 2021)

That's really tough. Maybe a really pared down year is in order, with things you wouldn't mind losing? And then see how it goes and adjust from there? Can you set up a camera and sign that points the camera out as a deterrent?

In a previous place I lived, I had to keep the exterior decor pretty modest. I was too close to nightlife and the drunks kept smashing my pumpkins in the wee hours. Plus, frickin Mischief Night was not a thing in the part of the US I grew up, and it was a unpleasant surprise when I moved to the east coast.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

I’m so sorry things have gotten so crazy. Years ago a neighbor on the other side of our neighborhood had a bunch of stuff stolen and what they couldn’t steal they destroyed. It was so sad and he felt so violated. I’ve been lucky in that regard but things are different now. A third of my display goes out for most of October but the remaining scenes and all of my animatronics, delicate props and big stuff goes out on Halloween only. If things happen during those weeks this year we will also have to reevaluate. Like everyone else, I would hate to see you miss the one night of the year we all look forward to but I think I might consider pairing it down to minimize damage or only put stuff out on Halloween so you can monitor it if I was in your place.

Since someone opened the can and worms are now everywhere… We also have a firework problem, they are legal in Georgia and it would be one thing if they were shot off on New Year’s Eve and July 4th except they’re not. It’s typically random, at least one night almost every week, sometimes for hours and frequently a couple times during the week until 1 o’clock in the morning. How can people afford that?? It gets old and terrifies one of my dogs so taking her out to the bathroom is a fiasco too and they shoot them during daylight hours too. Drugging her, putting on her thunder shirt and blasting music a couple nights a year is ok. I can’t do this to her every week so I’m not a big fan of it in neighborhoods. People get on social media and want to fight you though if your opinion is different so we deal with it, avoid Nextdoor and stay out of the inevitable fights that happen when it comes up….

Sorry for the tangent and good luck!


----------



## DonHBloomer (Feb 2, 2016)

Sblanck said:


> To haunt or not to haunt?
> 
> "My neighborhood is really in a heightened state of hate. Neighbors get into verbal altercations threatening violence. Lots of vandalism as well."
> 
> ...


----------



## Sharkette (Aug 1, 2020)

Allen_Haunts said:


> I am sorry you all are having such a time in your neighborhoods. People just need to lighten up. We are very lucky down hear in the suburbs of New Orleans. The city is crazy but out here, everyone is still cool about it all. As for fireworks, they are illegal here as well but everyone, and I mean everyone, sets them off on the 4th and New Year's. They are being set off on every street in the city. The displays are amazing, and no one complains or gets arrested. Everyone enjoys them. As for Halloween, we have never seen vandalism on anyone's displays in the 20 years we've lived here. We will keep our fingers crossed.
> 
> I hope it gets better for you, stay safe....


Fireworks are illegal in Australia as well so extremely hard to buy if you're not a professional company setting them off for Council paid events, like NYE. But since I moved to the other side of the capital city I've pretty much always lived in, I've noticed a lot going off locally, which is great, as we can see them from our front porch! For those who don't understand why they are illegal, it's so stupid people don't hurt themselves playing with them, so the rest of us have to suffer the ban!! Been that was most of my 50+ years so everyone is pretty much used to it now.


----------



## Sharkette (Aug 1, 2020)

Sblanck said:


> To haunt or not to haunt?
> 
> My neighborhood is really in a heightened state of hate. Neighbors get into verbal altercations threatening violence. Lots of vandalism as well. We have a community pool and a playground. Both have been heavily damaged by someone. Trying to decide if I should take the year off. I don't want to risk having many of my props damaged. Does anyone else's neighborhood like this? I know the whole country is divided on everything.


I invested in outdoor security cameras a few years ago, currently saving up for some more. Wi-Fi ones next!! They are a deterrent to asshats for all the different displays I do!! Plus they record, so I get some great viewing days after each event, especially from the camera in the haunted house!!


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Wow, so sorry to hear so many of you are experiencing concerns or active issues within your neighborhoods! One small disappointment for me when we bought our property was being more isolated and not having a neighborhood to present any sort of yard haunt for. You've got me re-evaluating that.


----------



## DEMON DEAN (Oct 25, 2019)

Its unfortunate the way there are way to many people out there that have no respect for other people or there property. There seems to be more and more of these type of people in our society today and its a shame! There is no more respect and it seems to be getting worse. It does not seem to matter where you live there always seems to be one in each neighborhood even if you live in a rural area with no neighbors close by there's always a noisy neighbor or a gossiper that can't mind there own business. Or someone that is jealous of what you have or thinks its funny to destroy it. If you are lucky enough to live in an area with nice people around you are very fortunate .


----------



## Spooksfromschool (Apr 23, 2014)

It is truly sad what a stressed out world it seems to have become, I truly think providing a Halloween yard display helps to bring back the fun and joy that we experienced as kids. Now having said that, we put up our cemetary yard only a couple of days before Halloween and finish everything off the day before and take it down the next day. This is no easy task as we have a large yard and many props, my feeling is that I want it to be magical for Halloween night. We have been doing this for over 10 years and are well known as a destination and our neighbors seem to really enjoy what we do. We are a fairly close community and have security cameras at our entrances, if vandalism occurs the neighborhood has a very low tolerance. This year I think we will incorporate our own cameras, more to enjoy the atmosphere and expressions on the ToT faces.
Fireworks, yes our neighborhood is a bit divided on that one. I am Canadian and like Australia fireworks are banned except for professionals, which I can totally understand. As we live in the Southern US, they are a common occurance down here. Are they fun and beautiful to watch, yes, but I agree they are very dangerous and upsetting to both humans and animals when they are randomly going off. My husband did shoot some fireworks off a couple of years ago at Halloween and we had a visit from the police as someone reported them as a potential shooting.
Here is hoping everyone continues to have a safe and happy Halloween!


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm in the sticks so I can't offer much insight. I can however offer a story about a guy who was determined to catching thrives stealing firewood that he'd previously stolen (long story). He invested in an expensive game camera and posted a threatening sign with his phone number saying that the wood was not free, but for sale. One night more wood disappeared along with the game camera. The thieves wrote a nice thank you note on his sign. 

Another business had their outdoor security cameras spray painted black prior to stealing stuff outside. Cameras are indeed a deterrent to some, but definitely don't insure security.


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher (4 mo ago)

Daphne said:


> I’m so sorry things have gotten so crazy. Years ago a neighbor on the other side of our neighborhood had a bunch of stuff stolen and what they couldn’t steal they destroyed. It was so sad and he felt so violated. I’ve been lucky in that regard but things are different now. A third of my display goes out for most of October but the remaining scenes and all of my animatronics, delicate props and big stuff goes out on Halloween only. If things happen during those weeks this year we will also have to reevaluate. Like everyone else, I would hate to see you miss the one night of the year we all look forward to but I think I might consider pairing it down to minimize damage or only put stuff out on Halloween so you can monitor it if I was in your place.


I concur with Daphne. It's a great suggestion. Put out a couple/few things you care less about early in October for a week or 2 and see how it goes. If all is well, it might make you more comfortable with putting a little more out. I'd keep the things you cherish out of touch at least until O31. I might not even take a chance at all with those for this year. Not sure how you decorate, but definitely don't put inflatables out. That's probably just throwing money in the garbage.

Your plight is so unfortunate. I have an uncomfortable situation with my immediate neighbor that goes back to shortly after I moved in. She's completely and certifiably nuts. I installed cameras to watch my property, especially pointed in her direction. It really helped keep her on her best behavior (that and two incidents where I had to call the cops), but I also decided to join the HOA board and got elected president of the board, so now she leaves me alone completely. She doesn't want me nitpicking her property for violations like an old president used to do to her, but honestly, if she leaves me alone, I do the same. 

Anyway, I know this isn't the solution you're looking for, but aside from Daphne's suggestion for the immediate future, longer term I'd probably consider selling and moving to a better situation, not just for the Halloween decorating, but for the peace of mind. It's not healthy to be surrounded by all that negativity when you should be most comfortable in your "castle".


Lizzyborden said:


> Another business had their outdoor security cameras spray painted black prior to stealing stuff outside. Cameras are indeed a deterrent to some, but definitely don't insure security.


This is pretty crappy. You're right, cameras won't stop all crime, but depending on their location, black paint can be avoided. It really depends on how you set them up. Cameras and clear signs pointing them out does stop 99.9% of people who just realize it isn't worth the risk. My guess is that that 0.1% who are determined would probably not care so much about Halloween props, and if they are it's much easier to move on to the next decorated house that doesn't have cameras.


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Just found out yesterday the city is having its first Halloween decorating contest. You sign up and they will add you to a city haunt map. Unsure if this will just be a way for vandals to find folks easily.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Nextdoor and some of the social media apps have where you can put your house on the local map. I have never done it for the reason you just stated. It seems like you are alerting people that may not have the best intentions. We have been asked by people that come to our house why we don’t do it and I tell them that we have a lot of people that come and I’m happy with the numbers we get. It was never about getting the entire town here. Having little lulls is also good because you have to reload foggers or the candy dish and check on things.


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher (4 mo ago)

Sblanck said:


> Just found out yesterday the city is having its first Halloween decorating contest. You sign up and they will add you to a city haunt map. Unsure if this will just be a way for vandals to find folks easily.


Bring it back to your circumstances, based on your neighborhood issues I personally wouldn't put things out solely for the decorating contest. The risk far outweighs any potential positives that comes from the contest. I know it's deflating and probably frustrating that other people are potentially stopping you from the enjoyment of your favorite holiday/season, but it's just the way it currently is in your neighborhood. I'm so sorry about that btw. My question is would you feel more deflated if you set up, and then lost props to either theft or vandalism due to turmoil in your neighborhood.

The combination of these two points is why I'd consider moving myself. I wouldn't want others to adversely affect my enjoyment of the season, and if I couldn't set up my yard display, I would NOT enjoy the season at all. My set up makes it feel like Halloween all October. If I didn't set up, it'd be like any other time but I'd be bummed every time I'd see others' displays because I'd know I was missing out.

Now, to the concern about publishing your address putting a target on your house, you could avoid probably 80% of that concern simply by putting out signs stating video surveillance and recording is in progress. Most people will notice the sign and not bother. To eliminate another 19.9% of concern, actually put cameras out. It won't stop every possible person, but most won't think it was worth the threat of accountability. My cameras have actually caught nighttime neighborhood vandals who were shooting out car windows with bb guns. Prosecuted and convicted. That last 0.1% of folks? Well, what are the chances that 1 in 1000 gives a hoot about Halloween decorations. I think well placed cameras and signs make the property pretty secure... a lot more so than a property with neither.


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher (4 mo ago)

Sblanck said:


> To haunt or not to haunt?
> 
> My neighborhood is really in a heightened state of hate. Neighbors get into verbal altercations threatening violence. Lots of vandalism as well. We have a community pool and a playground. Both have been heavily damaged by someone. Trying to decide if I should take the year off. I don't want to risk having many of my props damaged. Does anyone else's neighborhood like this? I know the whole country is divided on everything.


Just wondering how things have turned out so far? Were you able to set up without issue so far? If so, be sure to knock on a piece of wood while typing.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Sblanck said:


> Just found out yesterday the city is having its first Halloween decorating contest. You sign up and they will add you to a city haunt map. ...





Daphne said:


> Nextdoor and some of the social media apps have where you can put your house on the local map. ...


lol - those have been my biggest fears. Getting mentioned in the news, on an app / map, etc. 'Some' extra publicity would be nice, but I worry our typical 3 - 13 ToT's would turn into 1300! I would either run out of candy way early, or likely be stuck with a couple hundred pounds of it!


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

The Haddonfield Slasher said:


> Just wondering how things have turned out so far? Were you able to set up without issue so far? If so, be sure to knock on a piece of wood while typing.


I have decided to pack it up and go dark this year. We will see how it is next year.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Sorry to hear that, Sb, but sometimes taking a break is the right decision, even without the complicating factors you’re dealing with.


----------

